# Kitless Titanium Slider Pen



## Tofty (Oct 26, 2011)

Titanium pen with phosphor bronze internals and brass/copper mosaic pin in the cap. 1/2" diameter barrel. Accepts standard parker cartridges.

(please ignore the far too obvious score marks around the slot caused by an inevitable lapse in concentration)


----------



## 76winger (Oct 26, 2011)

That is one heavy duty pen. Great work!


----------



## Manny (Oct 26, 2011)

I like it! Very well done. Did you make the clip as well?

Manny


----------



## nsfr1206 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Simplex (Oct 26, 2011)

Very cool.  Definitely one of the more original ones I've seen.  What garde Ti is that?  Did you cut the threads on your lathe or with a die?


----------



## Rick P (Oct 26, 2011)

Very interesting, way to think out of the box!


----------



## Tofty (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone,

I made the clip by heating then beating it out of 1mm Ti sheet.

The titanium is grade 5 which is the most available grade where i am and is probably the best for the application anyway.
The threads were cut with standard taps and dies, i don't have any tooling that would be able to cut the internal thread of M7 (the thread seen in the picture is M10 x 1.25, the M7 thread holds the cap on).


----------



## jaeger (Oct 26, 2011)

One of the best I have seen!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 26, 2011)

It looks like I placed an order for it based on EXACTLY what I'd like. Way to go!


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 26, 2011)

I think that's cool. Thanks for sharing with us. And, welcome to the show:biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Oct 26, 2011)

Love it! Especially the unique advancing mechanism. Top drawer!


----------



## Simplex (Oct 26, 2011)

Tofty said:


> Thanks everyone,
> 
> I made the clip by heating then beating it out of 1mm Ti sheet.
> 
> ...



That's good to know; my bets would have been on Grade 2.  Glad to know that my taps and dies are suitable for titanium work.  Thanks again for sharing.  I'll look forward to your future posts.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Oct 26, 2011)

Now that`s a cool pen. Its like loading a your ink cartridge before you write.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 26, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## Monolith (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome!  How long did it take?


----------



## boxerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Very cool pen.


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome.  That is amazing.  Nice work.


----------



## snyiper (Oct 27, 2011)

That is one sweet piece of work!!! I love the design. Great Job!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Love the "bolt action", and the titanium keeps it looking like handmade, not "home made". Excellent job!


----------



## MarkD (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow...very creative! Nice work!


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 27, 2011)

That sure is an original.  I love it.  Haven't messed with that type of hardness yet.  I'll wait for a while and stick to plastic and aluminum.  Great job on the pen.


----------



## John Pratt (Oct 27, 2011)

Really cool. The bolt action would be neat on some type of bullet pen as well.


----------



## btboone (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice job.  Isn't deep drilling titanium fun!?


----------



## David M (Oct 27, 2011)

cool pen


----------



## animefan (Oct 27, 2011)

I love the concept.


----------



## bluwolf (Oct 28, 2011)

Another winner! I was wondering when you might come back with something new.


----------

